# Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote



## Uschi+Achim (23. Mai 2008)

Als Ende Januar fest stand, dass Uschi und ich vom 2. bis 16. März 2008 nach Lanzarote fliegen würden, waren wir uns einig, dass wir auch Angelsachen mitnehmen würden. 
Schließlich sind die kanarischen Inseln als gutes Angelgebiet bekannt. 
Und auch in einigen Angelzeitschriften wurde schon darüber berichtet.....

Welche Vorbereitungen wir trafen, und wie es uns in den 2 Wochen angeltechnisch erging, könnt ihr wie immer auf Uschis Angelseiten lesen.

Hier der Bericht: "Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote"

Hier ein paar Impressionen:

















Viel Spaß beim Lesen wünschen Euch
Uschi + Achim


----------



## Sei.. (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

Hab noch einen Tip für euch, falls ihr die Reise wiederholt: In Playa Blanca gibt es eine Tauchschule hinter dem Hotel Natura Palace. In der Tauchschule kann man Kayaks mieten. Mit einem war ich dann zum angeln draußen. So 200 Meter vor dem Ufer gabs schöne Bonitos und auch Barracudas. Die Bonitos schleppen einem im Kayak ein bisschen. Liebe Grüße


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

Hallo Ihr Zwei!

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht! Hat viel Spaß gemacht zu lesen 

Lg

Kai


----------



## noworkteam (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

Ich danke auch,.., und freue mich auf Fuerte im November..


PS. das sieht es im Hafenbecken von Morro fischtechnisch auch so aus....da schwamm auch ein Tür großer Rochen rum...

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Uschi+Achim (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*



Sei schrieb:


> Hab noch einen Tip für euch, falls ihr die Reise wiederholt: In Playa Blanca gibt es eine Tauchschule hinter dem Hotel Natura Palace. In der Tauchschule kann man Kayaks mieten. Mit einem war ich dann zum angeln draußen. So 200 Meter vor dem Ufer gabs schöne Bonitos und auch Barracudas. Die Bonitos schleppen einem im Kayak ein bisschen. Liebe Grüße


 Hallo Sei,
vielen Dank für den Tipp! #6
Das werden wir bei unserem nächsten Lanzarote Urlaub ganz bestimmt mal ausprobieren.
Vielleicht ja schon in diesem Herbst..... 

Was hast du für Köder verwendet? Wobbler oder Naturköder?

MfG
Achim


----------



## cafabu (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

Moin, moin,
herzlichen Dank für diesen wunderbaren Lanzarotebericht. Hatte in den 70er-Jahren Lanzarote 12 Jahre als Urlaubsdomizil auserkohren. Damals noch nicht so erschlossen wie heute. Aber angeln könnte man damals auch schon gut, selbst im kleinen Fischerhafen gab es keine Verbote. Und eine Ausfahrt musste man noch per Handschlag mit dem Fischer vereinbaren, wobei die Sektion zwischen den beiden Inseln absolut fischreich war. Die ständige Köderklauerei war damals schon Gang und Gebe. Meißtens waren es größere Papageienfischarten, die mit ihrem extrem knochigem Maul nicht zu haken waren. Da sie auch immer ihren Nahrung erst im Maul zerkleinern und dann die harten Stücke wieder ausspucken, schlucken die auch keinen Haken. 
Aber wie gesagt herzlichen Dank, es wurden bei mir tolle Erinnerungen geweckt.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Sei.. (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

Hi,
ich habe einen 12 cm langen Rapala Jointed Jerk Firetiger benutzt(2-4m tiefgang). Ich war aber nur zwei mal draußen und habe es nicht mit anderen Ködern probiert. Könnte mir vorstellen das blaue oder Grüne Wobbler mit starker Aktion noch besser fangen. 
Man sollte seine Köder aber erst ins Wasser lassen wenn der grund so gut wie nicht mehr sichtbar ist. Sonst hat man fast immer einen Eidechsenfisch am Haken|uhoh:. Die kleinen Gierlappen kommen oft mehr als 10 meter nach oben zum köder geschossen#d. Liebe Grüße,
leo


----------



## Uschi+Achim (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

Danke leo, #6 werden wir dann ganz bestimmt mal ausprobieren. 

MfG
Achim


----------



## Uschi+Achim (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

Uschi und ich waren im September 2008 wieder 2 Wochen auf Lanzarote (Playa Blanca).
Natürlich hatte ich mir nach den Tipps von leo die entsprechenden Ruten und eine Box mit Wobblern für das Kajakangeln mitgenommen.

Leider kam dann die große Endtäuschung.
Als wir in der Tauchschule nachfragten, ob wir ein Kajak zum Angeln mieten könnten, bekamen wir folgende Antwort:
_"Kajaks zum Angeln vermieten wir leider nicht mehr!
Wir habe damit sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, einige Angler sind zu weit rausgefahren und wurden von der starken Strömung abgetrieben."_ |

So blieb uns nur das Angeln vom Ufer.
Ich hatte mir vorsichtshalber einige Segelposen eingepackt und bei ablandigem Wind klappte es damit auch prima.
So gingen uns einige bis dahin unbekannte Fische an die Haken.

Aber lest selbst, einen ausführlichen Bericht mit vielen Fotos gibt es natürlich wieder auf Uschis Angelseiten:

„Im November auf die Insel des ewigen Frühlings (Lanzarote)“

Hier ein paar Impressionen:































Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Fletscher (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

Hi Uschi+Achim,

toller Bericht!

Mit was für einer Kamera habt Ihr denn die super Fotos gemacht?

Gruß
Fletscher
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=4335


----------



## ralle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*



Fletscher schrieb:


> Hi Uschi+Achim,
> 
> toller Bericht!
> 
> ...



Rechtsklick auf das Bild - dann unter Eigenschaften - da steht fast alles !!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

tolle bilder +toller bericht!


----------



## Fletscher (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*



ralle schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf das Bild - dann unter Eigenschaften - da steht fast alles !!



Hmm, bei mir steht leider nur folgendes:

http://www.angelberichte.de/Lanzarote__2008_Teil_1/Lanzarote__2008_Teil_6/Lanzarote_1108_076G.jpg

Es würde mich also immer noch interessieren 

Gruß

Fletscher


----------



## Uschi+Achim (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*



Fletscher schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir steht leider nur folgendes:
> 
> http://www.angelberichte.de/Lanzarote__2008_Teil_1/Lanzarote__2008_Teil_6/Lanzarote_1108_076G.jpg
> 
> ...


Hallo Fletscher,
die Fotos haben wir mit unserer Panasonic DMC-FZ50 gemacht.

MfG
Achim


----------



## ralle (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*



Fletscher schrieb:


> Hmm, bei mir steht leider nur folgendes:
> 
> http://www.angelberichte.de/Lanzarote__2008_Teil_1/Lanzarote__2008_Teil_6/Lanzarote_1108_076G.jpg
> 
> ...




bei mir steht das alles 

Bild-Orientierung:  1
Datum der Aufnahme:  2008:11:12 15:00:10
Hersteller der Kamera:  Panasonic
Modell der Kamera:  DMC-FZ50
Benutzte Software:  Ver.1.0  
Belichtungszeit:  0,004
F-Zahl:  5,6
Belichtungsprogramm:  2
ISO-Wert:  100
Belichtungsabweichung:  0
Max. Objektivblendenwert:  3
Messmodus:  5
Lichtquelle:  0
Blitz:  16
Linsenbrennweite:  7,4
Abtastungsmethode:  2
Individuell eingestellt:  0
Belichtungsmodus:  0
Weißabgleich:  0
Digitalzoom-Verhältnis:  0
35mm Film, Brennweite:  35
Sicherungsart der Szene:  0
Verstärkungsregelung:  0
Kontrast:  0
Sättigung:  0


vieleicht liegts am Browser ??


----------



## Fletscher (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln, Hochseeangeln und U-Bootfahrt auf Lanzarote*

Kann sein das es an Firefox lag, ist jetzt ja aber auch egal.
Danke für die Info!

Gruß
Fletscher


----------

